# Gotta say I'm impressed with my CAAD10!



## G**G (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi all.

Just finished building my CAAD10 and after having ridden many bikes in the past including Six13 Team 06, Cervelo Soloist 08, Giant TCR Advanced 2011, I must say the winner is the CAAD10!

In comparison to the Giant TCR Advanced (T700 frame) the CAAD10 is simply in another league in terms of stiffness and power transfer; everything seems to be going straight to the road.

My only quibble is riding the CAAD10 on very rough roads. I am a light-ish (63kg, 180cm) rider and seem to get thrown around a bit more on the alloy '10 as opposed to the full carbon bike.

So my point is, in my experience, the CAAD10 is significantly more of a race bike than the mid to high level Giant, Cervelo Soloist.

OK the colours aren't all matching, but I am running full 2011 Athena, Eurus wheels, and 3T components.

Oh and the squeeze-the-top-tube-because-its-so-thin test came up with nothing. Feels as solid as anything


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful. One of the best road bikes around in my humble opinion. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Interesting and odd color mix.. I like it! I might pick up a caad bike someday.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, the roughness of Aluminum can be difficult to deal with on rougher roads. Not sure how the Caad10 compares to the Caad9 in this department but, I think "we" could have it worse. I find the Caad 9 actually does a pretty good job of smoothing bumps. I recall my old 3.0 Cannondale with an Aluminum fork and beefy rear end was much harsher and I still loved it.... but, that was some 20 years ago now (and I was able to stay on smoother roads most of the time).


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

I put a deposit for a caad 10 105 it suppose to come in in two week. Good to hear that you are enjoying your ride!


----------

